# Vorstellung



## bachlauf74 (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich heiße Roland, bin 33 Jahre alt und komme aus Österreich, genauer gesagt aus Oberösterreich. 

Einige von Euch kenn ich noch von einem anderen Forum (möchte aber nicht mehr näher darauf eingehen, da diesbezüglich schon genug geschrieben wurde).

Wir haben vor 2 Jahren ein Reihenhaus mit einem Minigarten (8 x 8 Meter) bezogen. Vorigen Herbst begannen wir uns Gedanken über die Gartengestaltung zu machen. 

Da ich ein bischen Erde übrig hatte, wollte ich einen Bachlauf ohne Teich gestalten. 

Den Teich wollte ich weglassen, ersten weil der Platz begrenzt ist und zweitens weil wir einen Hund haben der wassersüchtig ist  

Den ganzen Winter über habe ich mich im Internet schlau gemacht aber nicht wirklich nur Bachläufe ohne Teiche gefunden. Das kam mir eigenartig vor.  

Heuer im Frühjahr war es dann soweit. Eine Woche Urlaub und der Bachlauf war fertig. Und so sah es aus

 

Obwohl ich eigentlich zufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis war kamen nach 2 Tagen die ersten Zweifel und ich musste an die langen Winterabenden denken, die ich im Internet verbracht habe. Mir wurde schön langsam klar warum ich keinen Bachlauf ohne Teich gefunden habe. Es sieht einfach bescheiden aus. 

Ich hatte jetzt ein Problem. Ich wollte einen kleinen Teich, aber wie sollte ich das meiner Gattin erklären? Der Garten war samt Rasen fertig angelegt und ich wollte wieder anfangen zu graben. 
Hier machte ich dann auch Bekanntschaft mit diversen Fragen die man hier immer wieder liest: Bist du verrückt? unser Garten ist viel zu klein, usw .. 

Nach einer langen Diskussion und einem letztendlichen "Mach doch was du willst" von meiner Frau stand dem Teichbau nichts mehr im Wege.

Also wurde der frisch angelegte Rasen wieder umgegraben und ein kleiner Teich entstand. 

Fragen von meiner Frau wie: muß das so groß werden? und wieso wird das so tief? ignorierte ich einfach.

Nach einer weiteren Woche war ich fertig. So sah mein kleiner Teich 4 Wochen nach der Entsehung aus.

 

 

 

Und siehe da meine Frau ist begeistert. Für alle die jetzt glauben ich habe ständig Streit mit meiner Frau so kann ich euch beruhigen. Ich habe die beste aller Frauen.

Bedanken möchte ich mir hier noch bei Thomas H. Von ihm habe ich viele Tipps bekommen und hätte ich gleich auf ihn gehört hätte ich mir viel Arbeit erspart.

Ah ja zu den Maßen: Länge 2,9 Meter, Breite 1,7 Meter, Tiefe 1,2 Meter. Volumen ca. 1200 Liter. Also nur ein Miniteich gg aber besser als eine eingegrabene Regentonne.

Da dies mein erster Teich ist bin ich mal gespannt wie sich alles entwickeln wird. Aber dazu gibt es ja dieses Forum zum Fragen.

LG
Roland


----------



## karsten. (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Roland

Herzlich Willkommen !  

gefällt mir gut der Teich und der Bericht 

mal ein anderes Herangehen an DEN Traumteich .  


ich war ja mit meinem Teich (und meiner Frau) auch etwas beengt 

aber geht dann schon ....  

viel Spass hier


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Roland,

auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen in unseren Reihen.

Anhand der Art, wie Du Bilder im Beitrag einstellst, kann ich mir schon denken, welches Forum gemeint ist... bei uns läuft das hier ein klein wenig anders.  
Bist Du so gut und liest Dir mal im Support die Anleitungen "Bilder im Beitrag einfügen" und "Eigene Galerie anlegen" durch!?
Wenn Du Dir eine persönliche Gallerie angelegt hast, gib mir Bescheid und ich schieb Dir Deine Bilder aus der allgemeinen Gallerie dort rein.
Die Attachmentfunktion (erste Anleitung) ist auch sehr einfach zu bedienen und schont durch die verkleinerte Vorschau die Nerven der User ohne DSL. 

Dann bleibt mir nur noch, Dir viel Spaß mit dem Teich und bei uns im Forum zu wünschen.


----------



## bachlauf74 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Annett!

Da war ich mal wieder zu voreilig. Ich hab es geändert, funktioniert wunderbar und die Seiten gehen wesentlich schneller auf - Danke.

LG
Roland


----------



## Mühle (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Roland,

schön, daß Du hierher gefunden hast, herzlich Willkommen  .

Der Teich sieht gar nicht so klein aus, ich finde er sieht super aus  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## WERNER 02 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hi Roland
Auch von mir ein  " HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN" !!
Schöne Vorstellung und ein ansprechender Bericht dazu. Hat echt Spass gemacht ihn zu lesen. 
Finde deinen Teich recht gelungen, den Rest erledigt die Zeit.
Wünsche dir und deiner Family viel Spass mit eurem Teich.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Heiko H. (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hi Roland,

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen hier im Forum.
Das Projekt Bachlauf und Teich bau ist dir super gelungen. Sieht echt Klasse aus.

Und weiterhin viel Spaß hier im Forum

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Roland,

auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Servus Roland

Willkommen Landsmann, wir Österreicher werden ja immer mehr  

Schöner Bericht über deinen Bachlauf, mit anschließender Teichgestaltung.

Das die Frauen immer etwas wegen der "Größe" zu bemängeln haben  : 

Na dann, viel Spaß hier im Forum und mit deinem Teich

Liebe Grüße aus Grünbach am Schneeberg
Helmut


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Frauen immer etwas wegen der "Größe" zu bemängeln haben  :


 Hey! Keine Pauschalierungen bitte   Unser Teich hätte meinetwegen gerne etwas größer werden dürfen  

@Roland
Schön gelöst, sieht echt klasse aus.

Gruß
Angelika


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*



			
				Hügö schrieb:
			
		

> Hey! Keine Pauschalierungen bitte   Unser Teich hätte meinetwegen gerne etwas größer werden dürfen



Servus Angelika

Aber der Einspruch wegen der Größe kommt nun mal von Euch  , 
Du einmal ausgenommen  , aber wir werden das durch unsere Überzeugungskraft und den Meinungen hier im Forum schon hinbekommen  

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## moglerin (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Angelika
> 
> Aber der Einspruch wegen der Größe kommt nun mal von Euch  ,
> Du einmal ausgenommen  , aber wir werden das durch unsere Überzeugungskraft und den Meinungen hier im Forum schon hinbekommen
> ...



Hallo,

ich muss auch widersprechen: auch ich hatte bezüglich der Größe mit meinem Mann zu kämpfen und habe daher "heimlich" weitergebaggert und gegraben, wenn er zur Arbeit außer Haus war ...  

(leider habe ich von diesen Bagger-Arbeiten jetzt kein Bild gefunden, habe deshalb eines aus einer *.avi-Datei herausgezogen, daher leider nicht scharf!)



Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Silke (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo,
ich schließe mich den Frauen an. Bei uns war auch ich diejenige, die den Teich möglichst groß haben wollte. Als der Bagger fertig war, hatte mein Mann doch ein kleines "P" in den Augen.


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*



			
				moglerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich muss auch widersprechen: auch ich hatte bezüglich der Größe mit meinem Mann zu kämpfen und habe daher "heimlich" weitergebaggert und gegraben, wenn er zur Arbeit außer Haus war ...
> 
> (leider habe ich von diesen Bagger-Arbeiten jetzt kein Bild gefunden, habe deshalb eines aus einer *.avi-Datei herausgezogen, daher leider nicht scharf!)





			
				 Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich schließe mich den Frauen an. Bei uns war auch ich diejenige, die den Teich möglichst groß haben wollte. Als der Bagger fertig war, hatte mein Mann doch ein kleines "P" in den Augen.



Servus

Wollte hier keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, wer nun die "Größe" bestimmt, schon gar nicht in einer Neuvorstellung eines Users (von Roland),
lassen wir es Gut sein, sonst wirds noch zu O.T.   !!!!

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------

